# Dainese Trail Skins Sizing



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

What is it with Dainese and sizing charts? Are people supposed to just guess?

I've come across several different sets of sizing info:
Dainese PDF (which doesn't specifically address these pads)
BikeBling support - who said they had a chart; it didn't match the PDF
MTBR forums - found at least one size chart, which didn't make much sense (ie 9.5" calf is size large -- uh, my calf is 14" and I am NOT a large) 
Wiggle - has a sizing chart on the product page. It seems totally whack though-- ie, knee circumference I come up as XS but for calf measurement as large. 
MTB Mumblings blog - gives sizing for large, which I seem to be slightly short of. Doesn't match up with other sources either.

I wont even ask about elbow pads. I couldn't find any sizing for those.

I called AlpineStars about the Paragon pads and they were able to give me an answer on sizing in like 2-3 minutes. I'm thinking I'd like the extra protection of the trail skins though.

I'm probably going to order mediums and just see how it goes. Any advice appreciated.
knee circumference 4in/10cm above knee ctr: about 16ish"/40cm
calf (15cm below knee ctr): 13.5 in/34-35


bicep 10.5in/ 26cm
forearm 10in/ 25cm


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

For the record, MTB Mumblings advice:
Measurement wise the large pads fit my legs which are 43cm above the knee (10 cm from middle of cap) and 39cm below (15cm from middle of cap) and this corresponds to where the pads sit. I think if you were larger than 44cm (top) then you’d need the XL and smaller than 40cm (top) consider getting a medium.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I've got pretty decently sized legs, and I wear a large. They're a touch big (I tighten the velcro down all the way top and bottom), but the mediums would be like sausage casings on me


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

What are you knee and calf measurements? If you know 'em?


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

I am 45-46 cm 10 cm above knee and bought a pair of L (hybrid knee pads, but they are sized the same as the Trail Skins), which are almost a bit loose up top. For your arms, I would say S or M, since I got L (30 cm at mid-upper arm) and they are OK, though a bit loose.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I went to the Dainese D store in San Francisco. I can fit into both small and medium knee guards. The small moves around less, but, as the sizing chart seems to indicate, it seems the thigh and calf circumference on my legs are kind of out of proportion to what Dianese expects. I have to leave the thigh velcro strap almost all the way open on the small and mostly closed on medium. The small's fit definitely felt more secure, but five minutes was enough to determine that leaving the thigh most of the way open is a problem because the velcro rubs and its pretty darn irritating.

I bought the mediums and I'll bike around a bit to see how it feels. The staff warned me they'd stretch and so the medium might be a problem.

Regardless, neither one rode down or rode up, so I feel safe in either. It's just, the medium shifts around a bit more. 

For elbow pads, I was screwed. They only had a small, and even that is too big. I can get the velcro to tighten all the way, but the middle section is just too baggy. The protection doesn't seem to be much superior to the AlpineStars elbow pads, but since I can't seem to find a pair of those anywhere i can easily return, I'm not going to bother. I got the small elbow pads. Once again, they're loose, but they don't ride up or down, and the padding wraps around enough I don't see it being a problem.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

So just a recap for anyone browsing later.

Measurements are knee/calf:
Small: < 40cm/34cm anyway
Medium: 40/34, fits pretty well
Large: 43/39, 45/?
XL: > 44cm/?

I rode last night with the pads and by the end was pretty sure medium is the right size for me. There's really a couple inches of adjustment you can reasonably do with the velcro, so medium should fit for about 38-42cm knee. At 38cm you'd be in a good range for the small though.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

Also, I had to tighten the small elbow pads down 3/4-4/5 of the way to get them not to ride down. The D-Store said theres no XS so I don't have any other options.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

...And just a word of warning. I've ridden with the pads every time, even when blazing hot. Except today. Just a five minute test of inflating the shock a bit more than usual. And I went over the bars.

Yeesh.


----------



## Bam da Silva (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Fitek,

My Bicep seems to be 30/32cm and forearm 25/26cm, probably be good on the Small then? Can't believe a brand like Dainese can't get us a proper size chart! 

Cheers,
Bam


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Anyone can give me advice on elbow sizing?

Biceps 28-29cm (11"-11.5")
forarm 27-28cm (10.5"-11")

Small or medium??


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

You would fit into a small I'm guessing and maybe into a medium. See attached pics of small pads on my arms. I could move the straps out an inch at least and still have plenty of velcro contact. Maybe two inches even.

The pads are "baggy" around my arms. The padding does wrap around so I at least feel safe that they'll protect me if I fall and they shift.


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks... Small should be fine for me


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I just had a moderate crash in these pads. They worked pretty well - only minor scrapes and bruises where I had pads. However, one elbow pad's seam has a four inch tear now. One knee pad has a 1 inch tear at the seam above the padding. Will try to repair these, but kinda not impressed. The padding material is all fine.


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2004)

I read this thread while trying to figure out my sizing. And I read numerous websites' sizing guides and even went and asked the crazy homeless person that lives near me. Finally went with a medium for the knee, which...is what I wear in all my other pads I've ever worn. And surprise, they fit. 

Have to say that the pads are very comfortable. So much so I'm thinking of ordering their heavier weight brothers for the DH runs.


----------

